# Hiểu biết về Hormone Testosterone của bạn đến đâu?



## Mebop8818 (22/4/19)

Testosterone là gì? Tại sao Testosterone lại cần thiết cho sức khỏe và sinh lý của nam giới? Hãy theo dõi bài viết sau đây để hiểu rõ hơn về vai trò của Testosterone và tại sao nam giới cần duy trì và tăng cường hormone này các bạn nhé.

*Testosterone là gì?*
Testosterone là hormone sinh dục ở nam giới; chịu trách nhiệm chính tạo ra và duy trì các đặc tính của phái mạnh. Testosterone được sản xuất chủ yếu ở tinh hoàn và một phần nhỏ tiết ra từ tuyến thượng thận của nam giới. Hàm lượng Testosterone tăng lên nhanh chóng khi nam giới bước sang tuổi dậy thì; và giảm dần ở đàn ông tuổi trưởng thành( 1 trong những nguyên nhân gây _yếu sinh lý ở nam giới_). Mức độ Testosterone trong máu cao nhất vào buổi sáng và thấp nhất vào ban đêm.

_Testosterone giúp cơ thể phòng các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt, tim mạch, tiểu đường, ung thư và duy trì trọng lượng cơ thể_[/SIZE][/CENTER]

Hormone Testosterone không chỉ giúp bộ phận sinh dục nam giới phát triển; mà còn quyết định cả đặc tính sinh dục ở đàn ông. Ngoài ra, nó còn có tác dụng làm tăng sự tổng hợp protein, thúc đẩy phát triển cơ bắp, kích thích cơ thể tạo hồng cầu, tăng tốc độ phân bào và phục hồi sức khỏe sau chấn thương hay mệt mỏi. Testosterone giúp cơ thể phòng các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt, loãng xương, tim mạch, tiểu đường, ung thư. Bên cạnh đó, hormone này còn giúp duy trì trọng lượng cơ thể, thúc đẩy sự phát triển cơ bắp và tăng cường tuổi thọ.

*Tại sao nam giới cần duy trì và tăng cường Testosterone?*

*Những sự thật về Testosterone*
Duy trì nồng độ Testosterone ở mức ổn định là việc làm cần thiết ở nam giới. Hơn thế, việc tăng cường Testosterone không chỉ giúp tăng cường sinh lý, bảo vệ sức khỏe mà hormone này còn có những tác động rất tích cực.

Tránh những căn bệnh nguy hiểm: Nồng độ Testosterone cao giúp bạn sống thọ hơn. Nhiều nghiên cứu đã cho thấy lượng Testosterone thấp có liên quan đến đái tháo đường tuýp 2 và béo phì cũng như khả năng bị bệnh tim cũng cao hơn.
Thu hút phái nữ: Các nhà khoa học đã thử nghiệm mức độ cạnh tranh giữa hai nhóm nam giới khi tiếp cận một người phụ nữ và phát hiện ra rằng, nhóm Testosterone thấp hầu như ít có cơ hội chiến thắng. Thực tế, nồng độ hormone này cao giúp bạn quyết đoán và kiểm soát cuộc trò chuyện gây ấn tượng hơn với phái đẹp.
Sống lạc quan hơn: Nam giới xem phim sex sẽ làm tăng nồng độ Testosterone lên 35%, khiến họ tràn đầy năng lượng, cảm thấy hưng phấn và làm việc hiệu quả hơn.
Trong thực tế, mức độ Testosterone thấp sẽ khiến người đàn ông cảm thấy mệt mỏi, giảm ham muốn tình dục, cương cứng kém. Lượng Testosterone bắt đầu suy giảm khi nam giới đến tuổi trưởng thành. Sang tuổi 40 hormone này sẽ giảm nhiều gây ra chứng mãn dục nam. Ngoài ra, nó còn làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh tiểu đường, trầm cảm, các vấn đề về nhận thức, loãng xương và tim mạch. Người bị béo phì, nhất là béo bụng dễ bị chuyển đổi Testosterone thành nội tiết tố nữ estrogen khiến nam giới trở nên nữ tính hơn.

*Suy giảm Testosterone ở nam giới*
Những dấu hiệu giảm Testosterone ở nam giới bao gồm: giảm ham muốn tình dục, _dấu hiệu tinh trùng yếu_, giảm số lượng tinh trùng và khả năng sinh sản. Một số nam giới có thể bị giảm bài tiết Testosterone nhiều và kéo dài, khi đó bị rụng lông trên cơ thể và giảm khối cơ, xương có thể giòn hơn và dễ gãy, tinh hoàn có thể nhỏ và mềm. Ở người trẻ, sự bài tiết Testosterone ít có thể làm giảm sự mọc râu và lông trên cơ thể, giảm phát triển khối cơ và cơ quan sinh dục. Ngoài ra, giọng nói cũng không trầm.

*Cách tăng cường Testosterone ở nam giới*
Hiện nay, một số liệu pháp phổ biên thay thế Testosterone gồm: Gel bôi dùng trên da, tiêm trực tiếp. Kết quả có thể cải thiện thông qua các thay đổi về ham muốn tình dục, giấc ngủ, tràn trề năng lượng, mô cơ phát triển. Tuy nhiên, liệu pháp thay thế hormone này vẫn có tác dụng phụ, đặc biệt là người mắc bệnh ung thư vú và tuyến tiền liệt. Ngoài ra, nó còn ảnh hưởng đến hệ tuần hoàn. Do đó, tất cả liệu pháp điều trị cần phải được tham vấn với chuyên gia trước khi áp dụng.

Ngoài các liệu pháp như bôi Gel, tiêm bổ sung Testosterone gây tác dụng phụ; thì nam giới có thể giúp việc tăng cường Testosterone này dễ dàng hơn bằng cách thay đổi thói quen sinh hoạt, chế độ ăn uống và bổ sung các chất cần thiết cho quá trình sản sinh hormone này. Đặc biệt với dòng sản phẩm thực phẩm chức năng có công dụng hỗ trợ tăng cường sinh lý nam, tăng cường Testosterone cho cơ thể. Với cách tiếp nạp tự nhiên qua đường uống, các vi chất dinh dưỡng dễ dàng được hấp thụ và tác dụng rất nhanh. Đặc biệt, liệu pháp này tuyệt đối an toàn, không gây tác dụng phụ.

Sản phẩm được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng giúp hỗ trợ tăng cường Testosterone nội sinh: Oyster man – Thực phẩm chức năng tăng cường sinh lý nam.


----------



## Labiang (27/11/19)

Duy trì nồng độ Testosterone ở mức ổn định là việc làm cần thiết ở nam giới. Hơn thế, việc tăng cường Testosterone không chỉ giúp tăng cường sinh lý, bảo vệ sức khỏe mà hormone này còn có những tác động rất tích cực.


----------

